# Webcam Advice For Close Ups Eg Watch Movements



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Are there any decent webcams capable of taking close up Stills and videos of watch movements? Or am I better off buying a webcam+adaptor for my Brunel stereo microscope?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

search for subjects USB Microscope, and therein lies your answer :thumbup:

It's been done many times


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

I know about the USB microscope, but apparantly a some of the 'New' webcams now have HD and Zoom facilities???

What would be nice is something to mount overhead. My experience of USB microscopes is that the quality is rubbish!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I've just tried my Logitech C270 webcam, which is HD and has zoom, and it was awful. The focal distance for my webcam meant anything remotely close was blurred. Stick to Veho or Motic USB microscopes, and they both provide pretty good quality. They both come with a small stand, but not overhead.

Have a look at Visualisers. They are basically webcams on swan necks with weighted bases. RM Tech had something that might fit the bill for about Â£30. RM used to be a big professional rival of mine, so the quality should be ok.

http://www.rm.com/shops/rmshop/Product.aspx?cref=PD2309216&rguid=ea14eedf-63cb-4518-820f-a3002147848a


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

The video that raised my question is this one..






I think he must haved used am HD webcam for this???


----------

